# Cast nets again



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The grand ol' debate.

I'm not the best at tossing a net, but I can do ok. I'm wondering what everyone's preference is these days? I've seen a few advertised using more of a rope fiber then mono netting, like what the commercial guys use. Is this better, more durable maybe? Does it sink faster or slower? Any advantages to mono?

Size is obviously the biggest debate. I have a 7 or 8ft net now, and feel its a little small so I was thinking 10ft. The mesh is another thought. I had 3/8" and 1/2" before, and felt I always spent more time picking out the gilled baits then catching them, so I went to 1/4". The net sinks slower, but I feel like there are less issues on the flats. In deep waters its pretty useless though. Has anyone added weights?

So I guess I'm also asking what are your guys preferences now? Do you carry 2 nets? How do you avoid gilling? Do you catch bait on the flats, or prefer elsewhere?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven’t tossed a cast net in probably twenty years but remember the ones that were not mono gilled baits and tangled much worse than mono mesh nets.


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

You really need a different size net for different size baits. I have an 8ft 5/8" 1.5lb net that sinks like a rock for catching full grown (offshore size) pogies in deep waters. I have an 8ft 3/8" 1lb net that's good for normal size pogies, small pinfish, finger mullet, etc. I have a 7ft 3/16" 1.5lb net for catching small greenness and glass minnows. 8ft 1.5lb is my max size because I throw with everything in my right hand and nothing in my mouth. I can pancake the 8fters everytime. If I go to 10-12ft net I'll have to switch to the tri load or some other method.

Tim wade makes a good net.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

I carry 2 nets. Both 8ft. One 3/16” one 3/8” so I can bet chummies/pilchards etc or bigger mullet etc. 

8ft nets all around the best compromise between size and maneuverability. 10’ maybe if you want. But the 8 is so quick and easy to load up and toss it’s just an easy solution and sinks plenty fast. Lee fisher makes a good net, decent warranty too.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a 10ft 1/4 inch net. It’s been good, the few times I’ve used it. I mostly fish artifical. 

Edit: if I had to buy again, I’d probably buy an 8’ er.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

10’ 1/4” is a solid option too, if you’re comfortable throwing a 10 footer

If the baits aren’t for the hook, more for chumming. Get a 3/16” no question.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 6'3" so maybe that plays into why I'm thinking 10ft. I'll have to measure my net it might be 7ft.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm 6'3" so maybe that plays into why I'm thinking 10ft. I'll have to measure my net it might be 7ft.


I’m also 6’3”, 8’s all around for me, never let me down always a clean throw


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’m 5’11 and a shadow of my former physical glory. Here’s what I’ve determined for TB. I’ve currently got a 8ft 1/4 inch Calusa. Recently bought a Tim Wade 10ft 1/2 inch stretch for deeper bait in the 20ft of water. I’m about to buy another Tim Wade 10ft 1/4 inch with extra weight because I’m getting a lot of Christmas trees with the 1/2 inch stretch. I throw on sounder image much more since I have a Dorado now. 
For TB I really think we need 3 nets. There is no way to reach those bigger thread fins for poons with an 8 footer IMHO. Prolly better to sabiki those than try with a 8 footer 1/4. Sinks waaaay to slowly.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I learned to sling a net way back in the early 60's.
The old coot that taught me said:

As long as you ain't a commercial fisherman, use a net that's the same height you are.
Grab that puppy by the center ring, hold it up to the level of the top of y'er head,
the skirt/leads should be just dragging the ground. That way with the net grabbed at the midpoint
it'll best fit y'er arm length when slinging it at those bait schools.

Please, don't grip the braille with y'er teeth when slinging, that's just nasty.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha Brett! I do the Braille in mouth with the 8 footer but triple load the 10 footer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Meg, something to think about....using y'er teeth to hold the net open when slinging
can get right expensive if'n y'er dentures or bridge get snagged in the strands
and 5 lbs of whistling lead snatches them clear of y'er piehole.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

In the mouth, out of the mouth, over the shoulder, under the arm..... I suck at all of it, lol. Been trying to get it down for 30 years. 
I have half a mind to get the one with the big ring at the top.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

The Black Pearl invisi-series is my preferred net. Opens great, soft on the deck noise. I have an 11ft. 3/8 and an 8ft 1/4. I carry them both, but usually just use the 8ft. For Big Threadfins, the 3/8 net will come out.


----------

